# FreeBSD 7.0 message



## Froma (Dec 12, 2008)

Try to install FreeBSD 7.0

I have:

CPU S775 Intel Core 2 Duo E2200 2.2.Ghz

MS S775 Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L

HDD 160GB Smasunf, 7200rpm, 8 mb, SATA II

At the end of the core's messages writes:
"SMP: AP CPU #1 Launced
 acd0:FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST ASC=0x64 ascq=0x00
 GEOM_LABEL:Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_bootonly
 acd0: FAILURE -READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x64 ascq=0x00
 "
What is the problem?


----------



## klabacita (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Froma.

  Thanks God this is not your HD is your CD-ROM, and u have 1 disk inside the device, went FreeBSD boots reads the info from the disk and maybe the image is bad because he founds something wrong.

  For me this can be: 
1; The disk is damage
2; Some parts of the image u burn here didn't burn very well
3; Your cd-reader is bad a clean to the led will help u.

  In my experienced this could be some reasons, try to read info from others disks to see if could get data.

  acd0 Your cd-rom.

   Now If u get this message from your hard disk, here we can have a problem, but from the cd-rom don't be panic u can purchase another, but from your hard disk? is other history.

  U can live with this, just test your drive until u get the answer.

  See u


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Dec 13, 2008)

4; Have you checked md5 of iso image? It could be downloaded with some errors.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 13, 2008)

I have actually seen this message during the install of FreeBSD several times in the past and have ignored it and the installation itself went fine. So what's the actuall problem besides that you seen that message?


----------



## Business_Woman (Dec 13, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> I have actually seen this message during the install of FreeBSD several times in the past and have ignored it and the installation itself went fine. So what's the actuall problem besides that you seen that message?



Your avatar is creepy


----------

